# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Singing!

## Maddymoo

I have just heard my frogs singing to each other for the very first time!!! I wondered what the hell it was at first, then I realised :-) I had a peek when they went quiet and they are merrily amplexing away! I'm ridiculously excited to have heard them, it's cheered me up so much :-)

----------

